# Novartis Issue



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised there isn't more publicity about this. 

I just picked up my year's supply of Interceptor. Now I wonder about the quality of it.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too can't believe I haven't heard about this. My crew is on Heartguard for now, but Vet was talking about changing to Interceptor. Wonder what we will do now?? 

Please keep this thread going until we hear some answers. Very concern about this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The odd thing is last week I got an email from Novartis reminding me to get a refill because I only had a dose left! So I went on the website and there is NOTHING on there about an issue. So strange. Toby has an acupuncture appointment today so I'll ask the vet if I can remember to ask! If the staff member in charge of ordering and maintaining medications is there I'll ask her because she has a ton of information on these things! She was the person who told me eye medication prices were about to skyrocket due to market consolidation.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My vet told me about this last week,While this is going on, members who have dogs that have Seizures DO NOT give them Trifexis. when this product came out I spoke to one of the Reps, while at my vets, and he said This product shouldnt be given to any animal prone to seizures.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I heard about this through my dog trainer... I have 4 months left of interceptor. I don't really want to use heartguard since it doesn't protect against whipworms (and those are nasty to deal with)...
My vet doesn't carry much besides those and Revolution and Iverheart.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Interesting, this is the website and at a quick glance I see nothing about this on the company's own website. hmmmm, sure hope the company isn't trying to bury this thing in hopes of trying not to create pet owner panic. Of course the poor veterinarians left to explain this to clients....and what about those people who take their dog to the vet once a year and don't hear about this? BAD PR move IMO.

Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.

Edit: I assume from the lack of information regarding pet products that there is not a recall of pet medications at this point, but they are just stopping production at the Lincoln facility until they can get their act together for the human medications that were recalled? Basically, they shut the plant down and there may be further recall notices, but as for now, the medications we have on hand for our dogs are still OK to use, until further notice?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just sent an email to my vet to see what she knows. I may not hear back from her till later if she is busy today. She usually checks email when things slow down or the end of her day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Edit: I assume from the lack of information regarding pet products that there is not a recall of pet medications at this point, but they are just stopping production at the Lincoln facility until they can get their act together for the human medications that were recalled? Basically, they shut the plant down and there may be further recall notices, but as for now, the medications we have on hand for our dogs are still OK to use, until further notice?


That's the gist I got reading the article I attached above. There is no recall. I would not be concerned about giving your pet the meds you have right now. 

I was actually wondering, because prior to seeing the above article, I'd read about Novartis having financial issues. At the time I did not connect the name "Novartis" with the dog meds....

Oh, I read about this too... 

http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/...lth-of-the-public/20120111novartisrecall.html


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Cathy let us know what your Vet says...and suggests. Honestly wanted to change to something that would cover everything, but if it gets in short supply the price will go out the ceiling I know. My Vet will not be in until Tuesday and will call and see what she says.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Argh. My dog is on Deramaxx and her heartworm treatment is Sentinel. What's not clear to me is how many facilities they have - as in, is this going to really affect availability? Or will they up production at other facilities to make up for the Lincoln plant. I am very glad I JUST refilled Tee's Deramaxx perscription, so we have 3 months worth.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My dog trainer told me to stock up... so I would (at least on HWP). It sounds like they won't be shipping any of that out anymore.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We got a letter about this from Novartis dated 1/5/2012. You can use Heartgard Plus, but it doesn't get whip worms. In Maine anyway, whip worms are not usually a big problem.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And yes, it is the human side of things at the same plant that has halted vet product production. The vet product does not have any issues.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> And yes, it is the human side of things at the same plant that has halted vet product production. The vet product does not have any issues.


I just hope when I open up the protective cover on the Interceptor pills each month I don't find a Gas-X in place of the HW med! :uhoh: There are real consequences if there are mistakes with some of these meds. Hopefully they kept the human production on a different line than the animal production, but I guess we won't know unless the FDA comes out with a report on it.

My take away is look at every pill you take yourself or give your loved ones or animals. If it looks different, is a different color or something is chipped or broken, call your veterinarian (or pharmacist in human situations). I get Toby's blood pressure meds from a human pharmacy and we recently went to a 3 month supply from a one month supply. When I opened the bottle the pills were white, instead of blue, like they were in the blister packs they give for one month dosing. I called the pharmacy, spoke to the pharmacist and asked if I should be concerned and she said no, they were the same pill, same dosage, just from a different manufacturer (generics, ugh). I'm still glad I called!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*VIN News Article*

Thank you for posting the information. 

I just found this article:

Novartis temporarily suspends production of Interceptor, Sentinel - VIN

I hope this part is true:

_McDermott _(head of communications for Novartis Animal Health in North America)_ noted that the changes are being made "voluntarily." The company hopes to resume its regular production schedule sometime in January. 

"We're hoping this will be very temporary," he said. _


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Revolution but my other one is on Interceptor and I have yet to hear about this . I am not happy. 

I cant use anything with Ivermectin in it as both my breeds are at risk for the MDR1 in fact one has the mutation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got back from Toby's acupuncture appointment at his regular veterinary clinic. They are stocked up just fine, if it is a temporary situation, and the vet that saw Toby told me that usually the production lines for animal and human are indeed separate, more often than not in different buildings entirely. We then got into a discussion about dog food manufacturers (particularly one, that I will not name here, but is mentioned as being one of the "better ones") that claim they manufacture a single source protein food for sensitive dogs, but have their foods made in multiple plants around the country where they don't have good controls and the food manufacture is shifted among different products without thorough disinfection and cleaning of the machinery. The single source of course will pick up whatever was produced before so it sort of negates the claim of a single source protein :doh:. 

I'm not worried for now, unless and until there is a FDA closure or recall.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I stocked up But I was also told they will be back in production soon. Apparently they shut down to thoroughly decontaminate the plant because of the gas x and others recall. 

I have an aussie who is mutant/mutant for mdr1 . I did contact Dr Mealey at WSU (who did the testing on my dog) to ask about this and what would happen if I can't get interceptor. She replied by telling me even tho I have a mutant/mutant dog I could use the Heartguard in lower doses. I am not real comfortable doing that tho, so was able to stock up on the interceptor.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Last Thursday I stopped to pick up Interceptor for the boys, 51-100 lbs. My vet didn't have any and I had to get Sentinel, got the last 2 pills! Told me to check with them in two weeks, they should have more.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The mutant dogs are sensitive to ivermectin at a much higher dose than what is in the preventative.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> The mutant dogs are sensitive to ivermectin at a much higher dose than what is in the preventative.


Yep, that's how I understand it too. Heartgard and other ivermectin based heartworm meds are totally safe for MDR1 dogs, you just don't want to be doing your own dosing with liquid ivermectin.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Which is why my MDR1 dog reacted with almost death to Heartguard when he was given one dose


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

From the experts on the mutation:

"*Ivermectin* (antiparasitic agent). While the dose of ivermectin used to prevent heartworm infection is SAFE in dogs with the mutation (6 micrograms per kilogram), higher doses, such as those used for treating mange (300-600 micrograms per kilogram) will cause neurological toxicity in dogs that are homozygous for the MDR1 mutation (mutant/mutant) and can cause toxicity in dogs that are heterozygous for the mutation (mutant/normal)."

Drugs reported to cause problems in dogs that carry the MDR1 mutation. Information from the VCPL at Washington State University.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont really care what the experts say. My dog reacted to the drug at the low dose and people can find any excuse other then "The dose is to small for ANY MDR1 dog to react to" I believe it was the Ivermectin in the small dose he reacted to. Every dog is different. Even if he didnt react to the smaller dose I wouldnt use the medication anyway since MDR1 dogs are known to react to it whether it be small or large dose. Not a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

To be honest, I couldn't care less about what heartworm preventive you give your dog. You are unlikely to be the only one reading this thread who has a dog that may have the MDR1 mutation. As a veterinary professional, I feel obligated to all those other readers to provide the scientific evidence that is available when someone posts anecdotal "evidence" as fact. Armed with the scientific facts, the reader can have an intelligent conversation with their veterinarian that doesn't start with "well, some person on some website said X happened to their dog...".


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats your view. I am sure someone could fund a study that proves feeding your dog something like Advil is safe in small doses, but that doesnt mean I will go feeding my dogs Advil just because some science paper says its safe in small doses...


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

3goldens said:


> I have an aussie who is mutant/mutant for mdr1 . I did contact Dr Mealey at WSU (who did the testing on my dog) to ask about this and what would happen if I can't get interceptor. She replied by telling me even tho I have a mutant/mutant dog I could use the Heartguard in lower doses. I am not real comfortable doing that tho, so was able to stock up on the interceptor.


Did she mention how much to lower the dose on the HG? I know that Interceptor can be lowered down to 1/5 the regular dose, but it won't get all the worms then, just the HWs. All the standard HW meds are on the mdr1 list.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just back on the Novartis issue... I looked a bit more into this. It appears the production halt is only at their Lincoln plant, and they have many, many other plants across the U.S. So it may well be that the other plants can maintain production levels. I don't think Canadian supplies will be affected at all because Canadian supplies come from their Canadian plants, which are up and running.

This seemed to be all about inconsistencies with several OTC human meds - GasX, Excedrin... people complaining about chipped pills, etc. Nothing to do with the actual drugs, but Novartis voluntarily halted production at Lincoln to get the standards back up. (Sorry if this info is further up the thread; I read it a few days ago).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just went to my vet's office to ask about the interceptor issue and stock-up. No luck. They are completely out of interceptor. I have three months worth left for my two big boys and six months for my dachshund. I sure hope that will be enough.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Just went to my vet's office to ask about the interceptor issue and stock-up. No luck. They are completely out of interceptor. I have three months worth left for my two big boys and six months for my dachshund. I sure hope that will be enough.


I hope it is temporary. I cannot imagine our dogs in the south being without HW preventive as spring/summer approaches. In this case, I'm glad I get a twelve month supply when the prescription renews and this particular issue happened just after I picked them up.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, it is a concern here. We have had a mild winter so far. I am sure the mosquitos are still going strong. Living out here in the country, I could imagine that none of the country dogs are on meds at all, or vaccinations for that matter. Very scary!
I asked the receptionist at the vet clinic about alternatives and she said, they had enough of the Heartquard, and then there is Advantage Multi and Trifexis to name a few. The two latter are fairly new, so I have no idea about side effects on those. 
Years ago, my older golden at the time got Sentinel, but I really did not like that he felt so depressed for a couple of days afterwards and I switched to Interceptor. All my dogs thereafter are getting Interceptor. So, I am really hesitant about new introduced meds. But, I suppose, if there is a long term issue with Interceptor, I will bite the bullet and try one of the other preventatives. Would still be better than getting heartworms. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Yes, it is a concern here. We have had a mild winter so far. I am sure the mosquitos are still going strong. Living out here in the country, I could imagine that none of the country dogs are on meds at all, or vaccinations for that matter. Very scary!
> I asked the receptionist at the vet clinic about alternatives and she said, they had enough of the Heartquard, and then there is Advantage Multi and Trifexis to name a few. The two latter are fairly new, so I have no idea about side effects on those.
> Years ago, my older golden at the time got Sentinel, but I really did not like that he felt so depressed for a couple of days afterwards and I switched to Interceptor. All my dogs thereafter are getting Interceptor. So, I am really hesitant about new introduced meds. But, I suppose, if there is a long term issue with Interceptor, I will bite the bullet and try one of the other preventatives. Would still be better than getting heartworms. Let's hope for the best!


I would ask your vet what the Novartis rep told the clinic in terms of when they expect new production. One of the nurses at our veterinary clinic just happened to see the Novartis rep and asked and he/she told her it was expected to be a short term blip.....of course she took that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I drove by Novartis today on my way to Omaha and there were many cars pulling in to work. I hope that's a good sign.

In spite of the embarrassment of having such an abdominal mess up here in Lincoln , if they close the plant so many people here would lose their jobs. I know they have downsized here because my SIL used to be a VP there and was let go a few years ago due to downsizing.

I didn't even know Novartis made dog meds!!! It used to be another plant here that produced all the dog meds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I drove by Novartis today on my way to Omaha and there were many cars pulling in to work. I hope that's a good sign.
> 
> In spite of the embarrassment of having such an abdominal mess up here in Lincoln , if they close the plant so many people here would lose their jobs. I know they have downsized here because my SIL used to be a VP there and was let go a few years ago due to downsizing.
> 
> I didn't even know Novartis made dog meds!!! It used to be another plant here that produced all the dog meds.


I think we need to send you into the plant to kick some rear ends!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually wouldn't mind getting some aspirin with codeine mixed in!! Sorry, may not be funny but that's what I take for migraines. 
Did Gas-X get codeine in it too? They really messed up. Maybe they were all on codeine .


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I actually wouldn't mind getting some aspirin with codeine mixed in!! Sorry, may not be funny but that's what I take for migraines.
> Did Gas-X get codeine in it too? They really messed up. Maybe they were all on codeine .


I think they may have been smoking something else. :uhoh:


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. I was almost out and was able to get a 12 month supply for Wakefield today in Vermont.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe the dog product is produced at the Lincoln Plant.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

to answer woof, Dr Mealey told me as others have printed that the normal dosage of Heartguard for 'weight' would be ok, however if I was 'stuck', and was uncomfortable with that, to go with the next dosage down.

My aussie is in the mid range for dosage, if I run out and have to go HG, I'll go with the small dog dosage, she's closer to that in weight any way.

I DO believe her, that it wouldn't affect her, still makes me nervous Her littermate is also m/m and her owner didn't take the breeders advice about interceptor, (guess she didn't really understand the importance of using interceptor) and he was on HG for almost two years before she one day mentioned it to me, and I told her about the mutation..

Anyhow, he was ok fine on it never had a reaction. 

The last I heard KV Vet still had interceptor but you need a scrip.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Belle is on Sentinel, but it seems more here prefer Interceptor - why? When I looked at them both the only difference I saw is Sentinel covers fleas and Interceptor does not, but I am sure there is more to it than I am seeing...why the Interceptor preference?

I have 2 or 3 Sentinel left and I just called my vet and they have started selling Sentinel one pill at a time to try to keep everyone on it until the production restarts.

I was thinking of calling my former vet and seeing if they will sell it to me....not sure as I have not been there in a few years........


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Belle's Mom said:


> Belle is on Sentinel, but it seems more here prefer Interceptor - why? When I looked at them both the only difference I saw is Sentinel covers fleas and Interceptor does not, but I am sure there is more to it than I am seeing...why the Interceptor preference?
> 
> I have 2 or 3 Sentinel left and I just called my vet and they have started selling Sentinel one pill at a time to try to keep everyone on it until the production restarts.
> 
> I was thinking of calling my former vet and seeing if they will sell it to me....not sure as I have not been there in a few years........


Sentinel doesn't kill fleas, it only sterilizes them. I imagaine most of the people that use Interceptor vs. Sentinel prefer to use a separate flea med that kills fleas (and probably kills ticks too).


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. We actually use Frontline Plus year round also.

Do most on Sentinel not use a flea preventor? Seems we could use either one just fine then....unless I am missing something.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer Revolution over Sentinal. I dont like how Sentinal only sterilizes fleas. So your dog can have 80 fleas on him and Sentinal will just prevent them from breeding. With a dog whos allergic to fleas I dont like that. Revolution kills fleas and prevents heart worms and if and when your dog gets heart worms I like Revolution because they cant say you didnt give it. 

With Sentinal, Interceptor and any other oral HW medication the company offers a guarantee if your pet gets HW while on the medication they will pay for treatment. My friends dog got it while taking Interceptor and the company got out of it by saying her dog must of puked up a dose behind her back that she didnt notice. So she ended up paying the 6k to treat heart worm.

With Revolution, since its a spot on they cannot say your dog secretly puked it up. 

Revolution I like better then lets say Advantage because I find Advantage leaves a really greasy feel where its applied where revolution does not. Its dry after an hour and absorbed into the blood stream. So its effective after baths, where the others are not as effective as they just spread through the skin. 

Not sure if thats true thats just what my vet told me.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is where everybody's opinion and experience differs, and that is just fine. Would be a boring world if everybody agreed on everything.
For example, I personally do not like Revolution because I do not trust a topical to be as effective for heartworms as a chewable tablet. But that is me.
About the Sentinel, I had given Sentinel to my previous golden and he was depressed for two days afterwards every time and I was using Frontline Plus also, so I decided I was overdoing it with the flea protection and switched to Interceptor and the Frontline Plus. He never had an issue with Interceptor and neither do my current dogs.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

It is interesting to me how different dogs react differently to pills.....we call Sentinel the crazy pill at my house as sometimes it seems to give her a little extra energy for the day....not in a disturbing way - in a cute way.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The main issue I have with the oral pills with Lincoln is he has a sensitive stomach. So hes thrown them up before. Where as with the Revolution, he cant throw it up. I also like it because Revolution has the "If your pet gets Heart worm while on our medication we cover the costs of treatment" guarantee. Ruby I use Interceptor as I have no concerns about her throwing up any pills. I dont use flea protection on her because she never gets fleas and I to this day have no idea why. 

The cat is on Revolution because its not fun to shove a pill down your cats throat every month and not come out with bite marks :. I know several people who use Interceptor and several who use Sentinal. I just prefer Revolution. That way I know the dose I give him covers everything and I dont have to worry about giving his oral HW medication then apply a flea medication. 

Vets here usually only carry Interceptor, Sentinal, Advantage and Revolution. Some dont carry Sentinal because they dont like how it doesnt kill fleas.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lufenuron is the the other ingredient in Sentinel. When fleas bite a dog that has ingested it, then they will lay non fertile eggs. It is considered "flea birth control".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> That is where everybody's opinion and experience differs, and that is just fine.


Ain't that the truth... 

I didn't realize that some dogs have side effects from Sentinel. We always give it with food and do not give anything else for the fleas, not sure if that makes a difference. We've given it to our dogs for a very long time (I want to say since it first came on the market, but I'm not 100% sure of that) and have never noticed any side effects of any kind. We've never had any flea or tick issues.

Our collie is on advance multi. The one time we tried using this with Jacks, I really hated how you could see that oily spot on his shoulders and presumably those chemicals were getting on my skin when I pet him or whatever.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Lufenuron is the the other ingredient in Sentinel. When fleas bite a dog that has ingested it, then they will lay non fertile eggs. It is considered "flea birth control".


But when you have a dog who has a flea allergy Sentinal isnt a good choice correct? Since the flea can still bite the dog over and over again to feed. I used Sentinal on my previous dog, vet never told me it was just birth control for fleas. I read it online then switched to Revolution.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

According to the latest news I found, the Novartis plant in Lincoln, NE where Interceptor and other veterinary (as well as human) drugs are manufactured should re-open by the summer ( Novartis says Nebraska plant to reopen midyear - FiercePharma Manufacturing ). However, Novartis will resume shipping from its existing inventory ( Novartis Resumes Shipping Animal Drugs Made in Nebraska ) but the supply is limited. 

I asked my vet to be contacted asap if he received any Interceptor in the dosage I need. I am giving my last one tomorrow and keeping my fingers crossed I won't have to switch to something else. I am not decided yet but will probably go with either Heartguard or Heartguard Plus since my vet carries that (he also carries Trifexis but I do not want to use that at this point).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My friend has used Clomicalm for her elderly stressy dog and it has worked wonders. I hope there isn't a problem in the future with her being able to obtain this medication.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Clomicalm is also made at that plant so there might be. Tell her to look very carefully at the Clomicalm tabs because : "The company also issued a “Dear Doctor” letter warning of a possibility that foreign or broken tablets could appear in bottles of Clomicalm because it is packaged on the same line as the affected human products". (from the second article cited above).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thalie said:


> Clomicalm is also made at that plant so there might be. Tell her to look very carefully at the Clomicalm tabs because : "The company also issued a “Dear Doctor” letter warning of a possibility that foreign or broken tablets could appear in bottles of Clomicalm because it is packaged on the same line as the affected human products". (from the second article cited above).


Thanks for the info. I sent it on to my friend. She will not be happy if there is a problem getting it. It has made a huge difference for her 16 y/o dog. I also let her know to check the pills in the bottles.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thalie said:


> According to the latest news I found, the Novartis plant in Lincoln, NE where Interceptor and other veterinary (as well as human) drugs are manufactured should re-open by the summer ( Novartis says Nebraska plant to reopen midyear - FiercePharma Manufacturing ). However, Novartis will resume shipping from its existing inventory ( Novartis Resumes Shipping Animal Drugs Made in Nebraska ) but the supply is limited.
> 
> I asked my vet to be contacted asap if he received any Interceptor in the dosage I need. I am giving my last one tomorrow and keeping my fingers crossed I won't have to switch to something else. I am not decided yet but will probably go with either Heartguard or Heartguard Plus since my vet carries that (he also carries Trifexis but I do not want to use that at this point).


This information confirms what I found out today at the vet clinic we use. I'm lucky as I just picked up a year's supply of Interceptor shortly before this happened. The lady at the clinic who orders all the medications told me that she placed a large order for Novartis meds about the same time I picked my Interceptor up and she got the notice the following day. There was some major stressing on her part but after consultations with the owner of the clinic they are going to temporarily substitute Trifexis for the Interceptor and Comfortis. I gather Sentinel will be switched to Trifexis as well. Here is a coupon for those who do switch to Trifexis that I just found: 
https://www.trifexis.com/rebate/default.aspx?WT.mc_id=rebate&source=clinic&medium=clinic&offer=ELTC11012R
They plan to go back to the original products as soon as they can. The lady also mentioned Novartis is shipping out existing inventory this week but no one is exactly sure how much they will receive--so everyone--contact your veterinary clinic this week if your supplies are low!! Maybe you can get some from this shipment, which may be the last one for months.

What I fear the most is veterinary clinics ration the meds on a month to month basis and some owners (obviously no one here on the forum b/c we are all very responsible) will just blow it off because it's too much trouble to go back every month to get one tablet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My vet tried to order a supplies when he first got the notice that the plant was being shut down, couldnt get any supplies Please remember if your dog has seizures DO NOT USE TRIFEXIS


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One other avenue to try, but it may not come with a treatment warranty from Novartis, is to try a Kroger Pharmacy. They stock pet meds and they may still have some supplies. I priced some Interceptor at mine a few months ago and it was reasonable. I elected to go through the vet for the warranty that comes with getting it from the veterinary clinic.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

*Interceptor is back*

I just drove past my vet's office and decided to stop and ask about the interceptor issue, whether they heard something. The receptionist told me that they just got in a shipment of interceptor and they have not heard anything about any more shortages, yay!!!!! Of course I stocked up!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I went by my vet's office and they had received the shipment of the supply Novartis had on hand in their supply. My vet was not sure if production had restarted or not yet, but they said they had plenty for a while.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The last I read on VIN was that Novartis released the last of what they had stockpiled, but that new production had not started yet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i KNEW MY VET WAS UNABLE TO GET INTERCEPTOR. I HAD GONE IN TO GET KD FOR HONEY (TO MUCH PROTIEN IN HER URINE AND BLOOD) AND A WOMAN CAME IN TO GET INTERCEPTOR AND HEATHER TOLD HER THEY WERE OUT OF THE ONE HER DOG SUSED. THE LADY ASKED THEY WOULD HAVE SOME AND HEATHER SAID SHE DIDN'T KNOW. THEY HAD JUT BEEN INFORMED INTERCEPTOR WAS BEING SUSPENDED UNTIL FARTHER NOTICE.

sHE HAD NO IDEA WHY, BHOUTH MAYBE EQUIPMENT BREAKDOWN ND THEY WERE RUNNING WAY BEHIND. i DIDN'T THINK TO MUCH OF IT AS i STILL HAD 4 DOESES. NOW I CM CONCERNED.

I THINK MOST HERE KNOW MY FEELINGS ABOUT DRUG COMPANIES. I WAS ON VIOXX FOR MY ARTHRITIS AND THE FDA HAD IT REMOVED FROM THE MARKET BECAUSE IT WAS CAUSING DEATHS, HEART ATTACKS, OR WHATEVER. MY SISTER IN LAW AS ON THAT DIET DRUG PHEN FEN (OR HOWEVER IT IS SPELLED) ND THE FDA HAD IT PULLED FROM THE MARKET FOR BEING TO DANGEROUS AND CAUSING TO MANY DEATHS, ETC. AND EVERYONE KNOWS PROHEART6 KILLED MY HUNTER AND I KNOW OF ALL THE SHADY THINGS FORT DODGE PULLED TO TRY TO GET IT BACK ON THE MARKET AFTER THE FDA TOLD THEM TO PULL IT BECAUSE OF THE SUPER HIGH RATE OF RECTIONS AND DETHS. THEY DID BRING IT BACK ALMOST 4 YEARS LATER, BUT WITH A TON OF WARNINGS AND IT IS NOT BEING PROMOTED LIKE IT WAS THE FIRST ROUND.,

THEN I SPENT 2 YEARS ON ACTOS FOR MY DIABETES AND NOW WARNINGS ARE COMING OUT ABOUT BLADDER CACNER AND SOMEONE TOLD ME ALSO HEART DAMAGE. I HAVE BEEN OFF IT FOR 1 1/2 YEARSaND OF COURSE THE FIASCO WITH JOHNSON & JOHNSON SELLING INSULIN PUMPS THEY KNEW WERE FAULTY.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, I am so surprised that everybody hears something different. Let's hope for the best, if not, I will head back to the vet and buy more interceptor.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm nervous because one of the vets I follow on facebook announced that because of the issue they are not going to have any sentinel or interceptor. But they will have trifexis which will only be 5-7 bucks more. >.<

I guess my concern here is that you will have vets who will use this issue as a way to get out of keeping sentinel in stock. 

I'm so frustrated because I do not want to use some different junk that covers more than I care about. And I refuse to put drops on my dog.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do NOT want to use a new HW prevention on Honey, not after the PorHeart6 killed Hunter. Also do not want to use one that has flea/tick control in it, just more "chemiclas in their syster. Honey has had a flea treatment pill like 6 times in the past 4 years. I just do not see treating them for fleas when they have none.

My vet NEVER brings up a new product to me.Heknows me to well--in fact if we go a couple of months ofnot seeing him, he calls to check, such a nice young man. Well, he will be 50 in Oct. But it was his suggestion that I put Hunter on ProHeart 6 and after it killed him, I told Rickey I would NEVER EVER use a product on my dogs until it had been out several years.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Something strange is going on. I posted about this on an all breed forum I belong to and a lady in Houston posted the plant wa up and running--sh kne for sure becasue her clinic had gotten a order in yesterday.*

*So what is going on? Everything I have read said it wa going to be months. Yet some clinics seem to be getting their orders filled and others are told it will be a while. Doesn't make sese to me. *
*It seems to me that they are either making limited amounts and have their top priory clinics or tsome clinics are getting it elsewhere.*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> *Something strange is going on. I posted about this on an all breed forum I belong to and a lady in Houston posted the plant wa up and running--sh kne for sure becasue her clinic had gotten a order in yesterday.*
> 
> *So what is going on? Everything I have read said it wa going to be months. Yet some clinics seem to be getting their orders filled and others are told it will be a while. Doesn't make sese to me. *
> *It seems to me that they are either making limited amounts and have their top priory clinics or tsome clinics are getting it elsewhere.*


My understanding (as of 2 weeks ago) was that the plant shipped out their remaining inventory a week or so ago and the clinics are getting it now. I also understood the plant is still shut down. I hope they can gear up soon so there won't be a period of time where there is nothing out there. 

I have two vet appointments scheduled for Toby next week at two different clinics. I'll be sure to ask and find out what the clinics have been told. 

I don't mess around when it comes to HW prevention. I'm like you--I do not want to use Trifexis on Toby. I'll insist on a Heartgard Plus prescription if we run out of Interceptor before this is resolved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It was 3 weeks ago that my vet's receptionist told the lady that they were out of the one she needed and had no idea when they would get another shipment. And i was in with honey last friday and i asked if they had gotten any and she said no, they were sold out of every size.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Interceptor*

I was just at my vet Arboretum View Animal Hospital in Downers Grove, IL, with Tucker today and they said they have Interceptor.

I will be getting the Lepto and Lyme vaccines for Tucker in two weeks.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Lincoln plant is still shut down--any new shipments of Novartis products was from remaining inventory--according to the veterinary clinic we used. They got a good supply themselves. The receptionist urged me to pick up another 6 month supply while I was there today, since *some reports indicate the plant may not reopen for the remainder of this year*. Yes, that got my attention. I haven't verified it though. 

Word of advice, if you live in HW country--try to get as big of a supply as you can right now, just in case those reports are in fact true.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Dallas Gold, will do. I am going by there tomorrow. I guess they will look at me like: Huh? You just bought some. lol
According to them, there is no more shortage. But, I will buy some more.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hate to create a run on the medication, but my primary responsibility is to Toby. We were hoping to add a new puppy to the family sometime late this year, early next year--I may rethink this because I prefer to use Interceptor and if supplies are exhausted...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't blame you. I have three dogs to think about.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just ordered a 4 month supply (12-pack) of Heart Worm Preventive from 1800 PetMeds. My Rowdy did not do well on HeartGuard (allergic to the flavoring I think), I use Interceptor, which my vet does not carry.

1800PetMeds does not have Interceptor in stock, for my needed weight range at least, so I ordered IverHeart which I have used in the past.

There are alternatives


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

From what I have read on other forums, the probablemwas totally with the human drugs, but the entire plant was shut down. I think most of you here know i don't trust drug companies as far as I could throw their plant! I learned so much when dealing with Fort Dodge when their ProHeart6 killed my Hunter. Even when they knew it was killing so many dogs they denied it and kept right on pushing it.

It was explained to me that the "bean counters" figured how much they could take in continuing selling it and how much they could possibily have to pay out when suits started arriving, and since it was animls not humans, very little would have to be paid out, so they kept right on until the FDA animal division had them take it off market.

The FDA vet we had been in contact with for months had gone thru tons and tons of records (she had asked me to send Hunters entire medical history) and saw the same thing over and over and over and she is the one that was responsible for getting it taken off the market. He name is Dr. Victoria Hampshire.

four months after the removal, there was a big hearing (Jan. 31, 2005) and to prevent her testmony, Fort Dodge made flase charges agasint her and she was "put in a broom closet to quote another who lost her dog) and not allowed to testify. But enough of us that lost or almost lost our dogs showed up to testify and those of us who couldn't sent in stacks and stacks of storeis and the board ruled it could nto be returned until it had been "fixed." Was off almost 4 years.

So I learned how they work--push stuff even knowing it was bad becaue in the cae of animals for sure you will make much more than you would have to pay out. Most got nothing. Fort Dodge did pay me back for half of Hunter's $2500 bill, but many were out $5000 or more. NOPE< I do not trust drug companys to always tell the truth.


----------

